# Clutch is "flappy" after getting on it...



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, 
after getting on my car a few times in a short amount of time (2x or so in an hour) the clutch goes "flappy" (very light, not quite as grabby etc.) I thought I was doing something wrong but have had other people drive it, and they've had the same problem (and I've driven their cars the same way without issues). Is this a quirk of our clutches or is there something wrong with mine? It still grabs great and has yet to slipbtw and it's an 05


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

don't know if this is on the right track for sure but research the drill mod....soposed to be a restriction in the clutch line that you can drill out and will stop it from going soft. I know the 04's were still subject to it not sure if they changed it for 05 and 06


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Try bleeding the clutch and go from there.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the same exact problem, but it happens to me everytime i get on her. I have no clutch prssure! I really think i am in need of a new clutch, but what kind and what manufacture? If you get any answers post them hoss!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

check the hydraulic resevoir for the clutch before driving and then after your clutch gets "soft" you are probably low on fluid and "getting on it" bounces the resevoir around allowing air into the line


----------

